# ياجماعة عندي مشكلة غريبة



## ma7aba (8 يناير 2006)

*ياجماعة عندي مشكلة غريبة*

انا لا أستطيع كتابة العربي على متصفح الإنترنيت إكلسبلور بيطلعي خرابش جاج بدالها وخربطات والله يستر بس على أي متصفح آخر وعلى اي برنامج آخر فيني اكتب عربي شو الحل ساويت المستحيل لغيت التعريب من الإكس بي ورجعت نزلتوا مازبط حدثت الإنترنيت اكلسبلور مازبط حدا مرق عليه مثل هل المشكلة  لا تقولولي فرمت أرجوكن بدي ساعة لأنقل الفيفوريت والشغلات البلاوي اللي عندي
سلام


----------



## ma7aba (11 يناير 2006)

شو شباب مافي حل


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2006)

من المتصفح روح ل

view
ثم
encoding
ثم اختار
Arabic (windows(

حاول و ردلي خبر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ma7aba (11 يناير 2006)

عزيزي روك المشكلة مو هون المشكلة أنو هو بيعرض عربي عادي بس وقت بدك تكتب بيطلع أحرف مثلا كلمة سيارات بتطلع  خربشة هلا جربت راح زبط جهازي محشش ياجماعة


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2006)

متأكد انك محولها للغة العربية و  ليس لغة اخرى؟

على سبيل المثال, من جنب الساعة بالماس تختار عربي, جرب و رج لي خبر...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## pola (12 يناير 2006)

*عددة حلول*

الحل هو انما font الكتابة بالعربى تم حزفة او حدثت مشكلة فى system32
الحل
1 - ممكن تجرب تفتح 
control panl / regional and language 
/ regional تخلية كلة عربى
 / languageتختار الخيار الاول و الثانى
 / advanced  تخلية عربى
2- الحل الثانى غير الويندوز . و دة حل احسن .
على العموم جرب و قولى


----------

